# hello from texas



## DCortez (Oct 19, 2009)

New to property owning outside the city. Looking to do something with 50 acres of south texas coastal property and leaning towards hay. So get ready for some green questions









I mostly like rootin, tootin, and shootin with the family and my friends over at texas gun talk. Other favorite leisure time activities include reading politics, talking politics, yelling at my tv over politics, and talk radio.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like youll fit right in, Glad to have ya, Your going to learn alot and no questions to green , we all asked them one time or another.
THOMAS


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

welcome not only to the sight, but to farming in general. Watch out, it becomes addicting.


----------

